# Springtime in Paris Kindle bag



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's pictures of my latest bag, it's called Springtime in Paris, feminine and vintage 
I made this bag, and it's for sale in my Etsy shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/pg4003


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I absolutely L OVE this bag…it’s so feminine and cute. It looks like a clutch purse. Did you make it or buy it?


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

That is really beautiful


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Aris Whittier said:


> I absolutely L OVE this bag&#8230;it's so feminine and cute. It looks like a clutch purse. Did you make it or buy it?


I guess I should have made that more clear, I made it and it's for sale in my Etsy shop. Thanks!!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a fun look, isn't it?  Nice job, Patricia, as always!  You can't go wrong with anything made by Patricia!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Very cute, love the fabric and the tassels


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Patricia, I just looked at your etsy site. Where do you find all the cute fabrics? When I look, they are hiding waiting for you to order.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Alice Coyl said:


> Patricia, I just looked at your etsy site. Where do you find all the cute fabrics? When I look, they are hiding waiting for you to order.


LOL Alice, which ones were you wondering about? You know I'll share where I got them.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> I just ordered it. I don't use Kindle bags much any more so I'll probably use it for other things, especially since I don't know if my K2 with it's Oberon cover will fit.  The fabric was simply too lovely to pass up.


I just sent you an email, asking about what size you want it. If you want it to fit your K2 in the Oberon cover, I can certainly make it that size. I have the dimensions of the K2 Oberon, I've made several cases to fit that. Thanks!


----------



## AprilWhine (Aug 7, 2011)

That is VERY nice!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> LOL Alice, which ones were you wondering about? You know I'll share where I got them.


I was just kidding. I know you will share. Since owls are so popular on the CoylCushions, can you PM me the link to this fabric? http://www.etsy.com/listing/77270800/zippered-ereader-bag-wpocket


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Alice, this one is not as easy, I bought this from an Etsy seller. http://www.etsy.com/transaction/52171850 this tells the name of the fabric, I did a search but didn't find it anywhere else.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, this one is not as easy, I bought this from an Etsy seller. http://www.etsy.com/transaction/52171850 this tells the name of the fabric, I did a search but didn't find it anywhere else.


I found it at Hobby Lobby for $6.99 per yard and by using a code, received a $7.00 discount off my order. Here is the link: https://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=147506


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Alice!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Alice Coyl said:


> I found it at Hobby Lobby for $6.99 per yard and by using a code, received a $7.00 discount off my order. Here is the link: https://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/item.aspx?ItemId=147506


Those owls are adorable!


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh no!  I love this fabric.  Hmm...what to order, what to order...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

ooh, I am going to Paris and touring France next year.  What kind of bag do I need?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Pat, glad it arrived quickly!  And I assume it fits your K2 all right?  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's pictures of my latest bag, it's called Springtime in Paris, feminine and vintage
> I made this bag, and it's for sale in my Etsy shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/pg4003


I showed my wife these and she went crazy haha


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

unitbit said:


> I showed my wife these and she went crazy haha


So help her out and buy her one!!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/pg4003


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Patricia, these would also make great jewlery bags for traveling.


----------

